# Dana White's Christmas Wishlist



## sandywh (Dec 24, 2010)

MMA Spot - Dana Whites Christmas Wish List



> *Dana Whites Christmas Wish List*
> 
> With Christmas just days away, everyone is sure to be checking off their Christmas wish lists. Some of us hope for socks, while others may seek electronics. For UFC President Dana White adding to the organizations roster is always a top priority. We take a minute to imagine what, or better yet, who the most powerful man in the industry may be asking Santa Claus for this holiday season.
> 
> ...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 24, 2010)

Dana will do what will make him the most money, that is all the UFC has become since the explosion of MMA.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 24, 2010)

I met Mousasi a coulple of years ago when he was a guest at an M1 fight night, really nice man.

33 isn't old even in fight terms.


----------



## Journeyman (Dec 25, 2010)

Nice Christmas present given out by Dana White this year. 

http://savetuptim.yolasite.com/news-events/dana-white-ufc


----------

